# Door Stay for a E435 ?



## adriand

Does anybody know if its possible to fit some kind of door stay to the entrance door of our E435 2008 model ? 

It can be a bit anoying to have the door swinging back and forth whilst wanting it open in nice weather.

Adrian


----------



## ThePrisoner

Have the same problem on an E695. Suggestions please.


----------



## brianamelia

Hi I had the same problem on a hartel door on our 2008 E495. I got onto Swift through the dealer originally, who eventually sent out a representative of the door manufacturer.He put a small grommit in the top of the door which stiffened it up no end when fully open and no such problems anymore.
Bri


----------



## wallis

*Bessacarr door problems.*

Hi to all three of you. Mine was just the same .Contcat Swift /Bessacarr, they will send out the Door repair man . He will fix it on the spot .Yours Wallis


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A photo might us out to see what we can suggest.

Kev.


----------



## adriand

Cant get a pic at present as mh is parked up in storage. But quite simply I need the door to not swing about in even a light breeze. After all whats the point of a fly screen if you cant leave it open.

Thanks for the pointers re contacting Swift Group. It seems it must be a common complaint.

Adrian


----------



## adriand

My dealer Knowepark Caravans in Livingston are contacting Swift regarding the swinging door. Swift directed me to my dealer who has to submit a report to them. I'll let you know the outcome.

Adrian


----------



## adriand

The word back from our dealer is that they have been fitting a Fiamma door stay to cure this problem. Now, I know nothing of this product. I done a search but can't see anything that fits the bill.

Not entirely happy with the response, so does anyone have a contact at Swift I can get in touch with re this ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Glengyle

Hello Adrian, 

I'd imagine you'll be able to find a Swift contact to PM on the Swift forum.

I also have this problem with the hab door. Do you know if Knowepark have the items in stock and are they fitting them under warranty?

Davie.


----------



## adriand

Hi Davie

I'd have to answer don't know on both counts, but I would hope it would be done under warranty. The concensus on here is tat Swift will send a man out to repair it. I'm awaiting an answer from Swqift and will post the answer on here.

Adrian


----------



## adriand

I've since contacted Swift and they in turn have contacted the door manufacturer who says there is an easy fix by way of a grub screw fitted to the sliding stay rail top edge of the door. My dealer has now been informed and will be getting in touch with Swift. I'll let you know how I get on with this as it seems to be a common fault.

Adrian


----------



## ThePrisoner

Hi Adrian

have you had any luck yet. Our flyscreen is getting damaged. :evil:


----------



## adriand

Only this week i've heard from my dealer who is awaiting parts from the door people. I'll get it booked in and report as soon as..

I'd say chase it up with your dealer as there is a fix.

Adrian.


----------

